# CPU si disipador ni ventilador?



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 20, 2014)

Necesito conectar la alimentacion a una motherboard por un minuto. Que pasa si no le pongo el conjunto disipador ventilador a la CPU?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2014)

Que se le saldrá el humo que contiene


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 20, 2014)

Podes ser mas claro? No tienen proteccion termica?


----------



## Dano (Ago 20, 2014)

Tienen protección termica, peero al no usar disipador podrias producir estrés termico en el micro debido a la poca inercia térmica que tendría.


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 20, 2014)

En el tiempo que transcurrió desde la publicación al debate, ya hubiera puesto el disipador varias veces.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 20, 2014)

a mi se me olvido conectar el ventilador a una notebook, casi terminaba de instalar el sistema operativo window 7 y  salto la proteccion termica del procesador y se apago, abri la notebook puse el cable y lo peor que paso es que tuve que volver a empezar a instalar y el susto.


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 20, 2014)

Hay micros, y micros.....

*De ningún modo conectes el mother sin colocar el cooler y el disipador, ni tampoco los dejes sin conectar*, podría no pasar nada *si tuvieras muchísima suerte*, pero....


*¿Te sientes afortunado?*

PD: Por supuesto *debes poner compuesto térmico entre el micro y el disipador.*


----------



## moises95 (Ago 20, 2014)

ENRIQUESTEFANINI dijo:


> Necesito conectar la alimentacion a una motherboard por un minuto. Que pasa si no le pongo el conjunto disipador ventilador a la CPU?



Empieza a salir humo del microprocesador o te dura unos segundos encendida, ya que se apagaría por protección. Se calientan muy rapido, en unos segundos pillan una temperatura muy alta.


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 20, 2014)

Impresionante. Yo recuerdo una maquina fatta in casa por mi con 8086. Se ponia como para no poder tocarlo. Lo que se iba al mazo cada dos por tres era el 7805, porque la maquina/ita toma demasiada corriente. Le pused un ventilador que alguien en la casa usaba para refrescarse encima al 7805 y no me molesto mas. Mas adelante me hice una fuente como Dios manda.

Habia comzado siendo un Z80 con 128 bytes de RAM y buffers para las lineas de direcciones y de datos. Luego puse 4K de RAM y cambie por 8086 (son 16 bits de datos). Finalmente le puse 1MB de RAM dinamica (yo mismo me hice el contralador de dinamica basado en las hojas de datos de la RAM), controlador 6845 de video con 16M de RAM y un tecladito de PC. Pero para entonces aparecio la PC IBM, y abandone todo despues de que en una mudanza no tuve paciencia para reconectar las plaquetas. Por que tenian que ser 16 bits, decia yo!


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 20, 2014)

La velocidad en que toman temperatura los procesadores actuales, no debe admitir algo como no tener un disipador con su cooler. Aún con los sistemas de protección del mother.

Ahora un procesador 8086, es algo muy diferente, ya que tenía algunos miles de partes, los actuales tienen muchos millones.

Yo he visto algunos 486 Cyrix (en realidad 386 bién vestido) que habían estado funcionando sin el ventilador.

Pero claro..... trabajando con windows 3.X y  D O S.
*Cuando vino el W 95 la cosa se complicó.*


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 21, 2014)

En invierno de noche con todo cerrado el ruido de fondo es bajo, y los ventiladores molestan mas. Al de la fuente le puse una llave y en invierno lo tenia apagado. Y el de la CPU sencillamente lo desconectaba. Era un Pentium I.


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 21, 2014)

Lo impresionante es que por todo lo que decís ahí calculariamos que conocimientos del ramo tenés y no podés hacer preguntas como ¿que pasa sí dejo el procesador sin cooler?


ENRIQUESTEFANINI dijo:


> Impresionante. Yo recuerdo una maquina fatta in casa por mi con 8086. Se ponia como para no poder tocarlo. Lo que se iba al mazo cada dos por tres era el 7805, porque la maquina/ita toma demasiada corriente. Le pused un ventilador que alguien en la casa usaba para refrescarse encima al 7805 y no me molesto mas. Mas adelante me hice una fuente como Dios manda.
> 
> Habia comzado siendo un Z80 con 128 bytes de RAM y buffers para las lineas de direcciones y de datos. Luego puse 4K de RAM y cambie por 8086 (son 16 bits de datos). Finalmente le puse 1MB de RAM dinamica (yo mismo me hice el contralador de dinamica basado en las hojas de datos de la RAM), controlador 6845 de video con 16M de RAM y un tecladito de PC. Pero para entonces aparecio la PC IBM, y abandone todo despues de que en una mudanza no tuve paciencia para reconectar las plaquetas. Por que tenian que ser 16 bits, decia yo!


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 21, 2014)

ENRIQUESTEFANINI  Dijo: *En invierno* de noche con todo cerrado el ruido de fondo es bajo, y los ventiladores molestan mas. Al de la fuente le puse una llave y *en invierno* lo tenia apagado. Y el de la CPU sencillamente lo desconectaba. Era un Pentium I.


*Tal cual te dice experimentador......*

Al menos espero esto le sirva a algun otro forista.

Saludos.


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 21, 2014)

De acuerdo! Prometo no desconectar mas ventiladores. El ventilador domestico lo ponia sobre el disipador del 7805, que era groso.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 21, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Yo he visto algunos 486 Cyrix (en realidad 386 bién vestido) que habían estado funcionando sin el ventilador.


Yo tengo un AMD K6-500 *sin ventilador pero con un disipador mas grande*, operando 7x24 en ruteo y firewalleo de Internet con un Linux kernel 2.4
Hace mas de un año que está así y aun anda igual que el primer día. El disipador solo se entibia... y eso que solo está "pegado" con la grasa siliconada  por que los soportes del disipador original no cabían en este...


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 21, 2014)

Si, por supuesto.
Si el disipador es más grande, se puede hacer, pero estabamos partiendo de la base de un disipador standard.

Por otra parte, tengo entendido que linux es mucho más liviano que los Windows actuales, incluso el XP, y eso redundaría en un menor esfuerzo para el hardware.

Además se hablaba también de no poner si quiera el disipador.

Y por último, como poder, se pueden hacer muchas cosas, el asunto serían las consecuencias de este posible accionar y *se supone que la idea es orientar hacia lo prudente*.

Saludos.


----------



## analogico (Ago 21, 2014)

esos disipadores grandes se venden por separado




















tambien existen fuentes sin ventilador
el mismo chasis es un disipador de aluminio







p p p dijo:


> Por otra parte, tengo entendido que linux es mucho más liviano que los Windows actuales, incluso el XP, y eso redundaría en un menor esfuerzo para el hardware.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



no 
existen versiones livianan pero son con muchas limitaciones y las versiones "normales"
son tan pesadas como los windows


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 21, 2014)

Naaa... la versión de Linux que yo uso está super ajustada para router y firewall, y casi todo la operación es en modo kernel.
El disipador creo que es uno viejo para socket 478  parecido a este:




Pero sin el ventilador arriba... y el original era como este?







			
				p p p dijo:
			
		

> Y por último, como poder, se pueden hacer muchas cosas, el asunto serían las consecuencias de este posible accionar y *se supone que la idea es orientar hacia lo prudente*.


Claro! Por eso es que cuento que se puede quitar el ventilador pero hay que compensar con algo... aunque en el caso de los micros relativamente nuevos, casi que ni el ventilador puede quitarse.


----------

